# Temperature valid or quakery



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

Is body temperature considered bogus by maintream medicine? Is a consistantly low temperature dismissed out of hand or is it actually taken into consideration?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How low is it?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

artms said:


> Is body temperature considered bogus by maintream medicine? Is a consistantly low temperature dismissed out of hand or is it actually taken into consideration?


It would depend on the cause of low temperature. And only further testing would confirm.

Example: Low Ferritin (under malnutrition, anemia) can cause low body temp. You see? It's not always about thyroid.

Here is a list of possible causes one of which is hypothyroid.

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/770542-clinical#a0218


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

Pretty much between 96.2 and 97.4 I never thought to ever take my temperature but it is interesting. Also on a lower dose my pulse runs lower and is really noticeable when I work out on the elliptical trainer.
What I'm wondering is temperature taken into consideration in terms of the whole picture.... hashi's, downregulating, adrenals and such or is it not that important.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I think it may be a symptom of something, but I would hesitate to diagnose thyroid issues based on temperature. I have seen info on "Wilson's Temperature Syndrome" which I think is quackery. Haven't heard of anyone who's had a positive experience with supposed treatment for it.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I've been monitoring my temperature daily for the last few months. At first, I was taking it immediately upon waking in the morning. The more I read and saw firsthand, this isn't necessarily the most accurate. I was running in the very low 97.x range first thing in the AM.

So I shifted to taking it mid-morning and then again in the afternoon. My temperature looked better, but was still low. Lately it has been improving. On top of that, I monitor other vitals: blood pressure & pulse at the same time, and my daily morning weight and thyroid dose. While this seems like going overboard, I definitely can look back on a month's worth of data and see some trends. (Hey, I used to crunch a lot of numbers and data for work. Old habits are hard to break.) 

Something else to consider is what is "normal" for you might be completely different for me. It helps to know what your temperature used to be prior to any big issues. For me, I was always a 98.6 kind of person. But I have family members that run higher or lower than that as their "normal".

But everyone's right -- it's hard to know exactly WHAT is causing those trends without more research. Even so, I still think it gives you a big clue if something is "off". I am seeing a direct correlation between my improving numbers and feeling better overall. I can attribute that to thyroid issues, testosterone issues, or maybe even adrenal issues (haven't tested those yet). But you really need to have a LOT of data to stare at. I don't think a week or two is definitive enough when something like thyroid medicine dosing takes months.

Whatever you do, the key is to be _consistent_ with gathering your data. Same way, same time, etc.


----------

